# Interest Group in my area



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)

I was searching for some groups in my area that may share the same interests as myself since I have recently retired and I have come upon a group of people that meet once per month to talk about the goings on of stage theater. These people from the description of the group are not all older people and are not all women. They are also not all adults. They say they have a few younger teenagers theatre enthusiasts as well. They also take 3 to 4 road trips per year to NYC to see a Broadway Show that they vote on. This group could be right up my alley. 

Are they any groups that you are all involved in now that you are all retired?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope. I've just recently taken early retirement, and my health has been a bit of an issue, so until I get that sorted , I'm not actively looking. ..however here in the Uk we have a thing called the U3A..which is the University of the Third  age...and I will join that soon hopefully 

despite it's name it's not somewhere that you need to take exams or sit for lessons..its simply a range of activities suited for those of retirement age.. 

This is an example of the events they hold..different areas have different events and activities...

https://www.stalbansu3a.org.uk/events-calendar


----------



## Manatee (Apr 10, 2019)

We have participated in many groups with different focus since moving to in 55+ communities.  That is one of the joys of living with your contemporaries.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)

I think learning is always important.

It is always a good thing to be around your peers.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2019)

That theater group sounds great for you, Mollypops. Go for it.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That theater group sounds great for you, Mollypops. Go for it.


Thank You so much.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2019)

Mollypops I hope you enjoy the theater group. I'm a loner. Every single time I joined a group there was someone who just grated on my nerves. I'm still recovering form being a Cub Scout leader,that was over 30 years ago. What was I thinking?


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mollypops I hope you enjoy the theater group. I'm a loner. Every single time I joined a group there was someone who just grated on my nerves. I'm still recovering form being a Cub Scout leader,that was over 30 years ago. What was I thinking?


Ruth, I am such an outgoing person I am probably the person that grates on everyone's nerves after awhile.  Plus this is only meeting once a month so I think I can handle it and they can handle me.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 10, 2019)

Wife and I are pretty heavily involved in a local environmental group. We've been active for decades, but really stepped it up after retirement.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have an acquaintance who wants me to join silver sneakers.  But I can't cause my toe is broken.  I'm not big on groups.  There is always at least one rude person, and I don't tolerate rude well.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)

retiredtraveler: keeping the environment clean is very important and people like you should be applauded for what you do.

Aneeda72: I totally understand that. I also don't do rude very well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2019)

I might be interested in that group myself. Me not driving though, might be an issue if they have their meetings other than in NYC and/or if they extend into night time. I live in northeastern N.J. and can easily get to the theater district by bus. When we used to drive to "the city" it took less than 40 minutes if traffic was flowing well. Send me the link for the group please. Thank you.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 13, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mollypops I hope you enjoy the theater group. I'm a loner. Every single time I joined a group there was someone who just grated on my nerves. I'm still recovering form being a Cub Scout leader,that was over 30 years ago. What was I thinking?



Hi Ruth - wow Cub Scout Leader - quite a challenge -  I guess you must have met all sorts of kids then, the quiet ones, boisterous ones, shy ones, confident ones and I'm sure dealt with them well. Same in adult groups - you've get built in life skills to deal with them!


----------



## DaveA (Apr 14, 2019)

I no longer belong to any associations or groups.  When first retired, back in the 90's, I was on the board of directors of our local Ft. Taber/Ft. Rodman Military Museum and enjoyed being active there for a few years.  I resigned when my wife and I were away from town for 6 or 7 months a year but still enjoy stopping by once in awhile, to see some of the older fellows still volunteering.  Sadly, only one board member (besides myself) is still alive and active.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 26, 2019)

Not in any groups, not my thing. Like watching tv, really not my thing. I still think they are dumbing up people with that one.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 26, 2019)

Not into groups, I enjoy deep personal relationships that are one to one, that’s just me.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

I'd love to find a group to join. All we do is work and that is not good for anyone. 
I live in a rural town in the middle of the woods and I'm an ex city slicker from Atlanta and Stone Mountain rural kid 50 years ago. So I had the best of two worlds back then. 
  I like gardening ,chickens for eggs and our dogs but it gets boring.


----------



## DGM (Jul 29, 2019)

check out "Meetup.com".  Hope you find something interesting.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

One of the most popular activities in my retirement community is a theater group called Fun & Fancy. We have a lot of fun performing, mostly for the nearby community. We are amateurs, but some among the group are pretty good. We do two big shows a year, and a monthly smaller show. I've performed in many of them, have also written and directed several.  This is an activity that I had no experience with until this stage of my life, and I'm having a ball with it!


----------

